# Radiology: O-arm images coding



## smithcathy (Nov 1, 2018)

Radiology practice is asked to read images (post procedure) which were obtained during operative session using O-arm navigation.  (O-arm uses fluoro + CT rendering.)  Radiology provider dictates separate report.  Seeking input on coding and guidelines.


----------

